# 1st Baltimore, MD Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 1ST BALTIMORE MD SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: BALTIMORE NORTH HOLIDAY INN - 2004 GREENSPRING DRIVE 21093 
WHEN: SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 10, 2006 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: 100 PERCENT SLOTCARS! HO - 1/32 - 1/24 SCALE SLOTCAR FUN! FUN! FUN!

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/baltimore_maryland_slot_car_show.html

NOTE: This event will sell out and tables are on a first come basis!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Thank you for sponsoring a Slotcar Show in the Baltimore area...
Scott


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Thank you for sponsoring a Slotcar Show in the Baltimore area...
> Scott



YEAH!!!! Can't wait to check it out.. it's only 15 to 20 minutes away from home. 

Wes


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slot Car Enthusiasts,

The 1ST BALTIMORE MD VINTAGE SLOTCAR CLUB SHOW & SWAP MEET was a huge success. The crowd was happy. The vendors were happy. So much so, that Mister Coney is planning the 2ND BALTIMORE MD VINTAGE SLOTCAR CLUB SHOW & SWAP MEET for the Baltimore, MD area!

Our vendors, some who drove 450+ miles, offered a wide variety of slot car merchandise.
Our crowd, some who drove 275+ miles, offered their support.

Here are just some of the many positive responses to our slot car survey taken at the door...

1) "Your slot car vendors are easy to work with."
2) "Great deals from friendly vendors. I ran out of money."
3) "I drove 4 1/2 hours to get here and I'll be back for the next one."
4) "Mister Coney. Thank you for bringing a slot car show to the Baltimore area."

Thank you Baltimore, MD for inviting Mister Coney into your neighborhood.
Thank you everyone who supported the 1ST BALTIMORE MD VINTAGE SLOTCAR CLUB SHOW & SWAP MEET.

Fotos of the show can be found here...
http://www.mrconey.com/slot_car_shows/

Mister Coney is happy to say that ALL vendors make money and ALL customers are happy at the Mister Coney Slot Car Shows & Swap Meets! It's just that simple!™

Thank you

Mister Coney


----------

